# Help me choose a good gaming desktop pc configuration



## Kremlin (Mar 28, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:	Gaming and movies. Games like Crysis, Battlefeild, HAWX and CST Microwave, Catia, Hypermesh, Comsole Multiphysics and other designing s/w

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 	50-60K

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:	Yes

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:	Windows 7 Professional

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:	1TB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:	I am going to use my 21" Salora LCD TV.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:	I will purchase all components which is essential for a Gaming PC

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:	Kolkata

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:	NO, preferably i will go to an assembler.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:	Kolkata.	Planning to buy either locally or from flipkart.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:	Well I want to purchase Alienware X51 desktop but it ranges between 50-72K, so confused whether to go for it or to assemble a desktop.


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 28, 2012)

*Component*
*	Make*
*Price*

CPU	Intel Core i5 2500k	12300
Motherboard	Gigabyte GA-Z68P-DS3	9790
RAM	2 x GSKILL Ripjaws X Series 4 GB 	3100
GPU	Sapphire HD 6950 2GB	16500
HDD	Seagate Barracuda 1 TB	5230
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1112
Case	NZXT Gamma	2600
PSU	SeaSonic S12II 620	4620
KB + Mouse	Logitech MK200	700
Speakers	Altec Lansing VS2621	2100
UPS	Intex 1 KVA	1800
TOTAL		59852
BTW your poll is kind'a confusing.


----------



## the_conqueror (Mar 29, 2012)

Alienware X51 is a really bad choice. It has a H61 chipset motherboard with a non-K processor. The H61 motherboard costs only 3k-4k. You can build a faster PC in 60k than tha Alienware X51.
If you want to overclock, then go for this :
Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3R @ 11872
Intel Core i5 2500k @ 12500
Corsair XMS3 DDR3 1600 MHz 2x4 GB RAM @ 3350
WD 1 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive (WD1002FAEX) @ 7260
Sapphire HD 6950 2 GB @ 16500
Corsair Carbide 400R @ 5040
Corsair GS600 PSU @ 4700
Asus DRW-24B3ST @ 1112
Razer Cyclosa Bundle @ 2100
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 2100
Intex 1 KVA UPS @ 1800
Cooler Master Hyper 212 evo CPU cooler @ 2300
Total = Around 69k
If you can extend your budget to this extent then go for this rig. It is perfect for overclocking and gaming at 1080p resolution. If you want to save a bit money than sacrifice on HDD, speakers and cabinet. Most of the above prices are from flipkart. 

Although I have suggested you a HD 6950 2 GB, I would advise you to wait for HD 7850 because it would be priced around 13k-17k and is a better performer.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 29, 2012)

@the_conqueror Hey you can get a 1 TB Seagate SATA III at 5.2k .  Check Flipkart


----------



## the_conqueror (Mar 29, 2012)

@rajatGod512, seagate hdds have only 1 year warranty. So it would be better to buy a WD which comes with 2 years warranty(WD Black has 5 yrs warranty).


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 29, 2012)

^^Spending more than 2k for an extra year of warranty? You could have suggested this WD 1 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive (WD10EUCX) mate.


----------



## rocksmith (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice post and Really nice information


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 30, 2012)

Any Poll for a Branded Desktop vs Assembled Desktop for Performance will result in Branded one loosing out BADLY. They charge a premium and always use 2nd/3rd Best options in every field and charge it like the #1 options.

Only Branded Comp to get is Laptop just because you cant assemble one


----------



## Kremlin (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks guys.

After your valuable suggestions i finally came up with this configuration please have a look and correct me if there any kind of possibilities of improvement 


Intel 3.3 GHz Core i5-2500K Processor	12667
Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3 Motherboard	11872
Corsair XMS3 DDR3 1600 MHz 2x4 GB RAM	3358
Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6950 2 GB GDDR5	16500
Seagate Barracuda 1 TB	5645
Asus DRW-24B3ST	1112
Corsair Carbide 400R	5040
Corsair CMPSU-800GUK 800 Watts PSU	6900
Corsair CWCH60 Cooler	4410
Total	67504

Razer Cyclosa Bundle (Black)	2417
Logitech Z506 5.1 Multimedia Speakers	5580
Intex 1 KVA	1800


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Apr 6, 2012)

*Component*
*	Make*
*Price*

CPU	Intel Core i5 2500k	12300
Motherboard	Gigabyte GA-Z68P-DS3	9790
RAM	GSKILL Ripjaws X Series 4 GB 	1550
GPU	2x MSI Cyclone HD 6850 OC 1GB	19500
HDD	Seagate Barracuda 1 TB	5230
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1112
Case	CM Elite 431	2750
PSU	SeaSonic 850W	6300
KB + Mouse	Logitech MK200	700
Speakers	Altec Lansing VS2621	2100
UPS	Intex 1 KVA	1800
TOTAL		63154
you can buy UPS later and cut costs down!


----------



## the_conqueror (Apr 7, 2012)

Kremlin said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> After your valuable suggestions i finally came up with this configuration please have a look and correct me if there any kind of possibilities of improvement
> 
> ...



Wait for Radeon HD 7850. It is a better performer than 6950. The pricing would be similar.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 7, 2012)

For a Single GFX Config 800W PSU is an overkill. Buy SeaSonic S12II 620 at 4.6k.

16.5K Budget for GFX then Buy HD 7850.


----------

